# dimenticare vs dimenticarsi



## italomaniac

Hi everybody!
Please explain the difference in meaning and in usage between _dimenticare_ and _dimenticarsi_.
Thanks.


----------



## toubar

dimenticare qualcosa (transitive verb)
dimenticarsi di qualcosa (a little bit stronger)
dimenticarsi. (intransitive verb) mi sono dimenticato.

Ciao,

REDA


----------



## italomaniac

Thank you very much!

I am still unclear though as to the difference in usage.  Can you please provide some distinct examples?


----------



## DDT

italomaniac said:
			
		

> Thank you very much!
> 
> I am still unclear though as to the difference in usage.  Can you please provide some distinct examples?



There is no meaningful difference between the two verbs, please have a look at this thread in order to better understand what I mean

DDT


----------



## Guy

Non capisco in che modo si userebbe del verbo riflessivo <dimenticarsi>
Se “Ho dimenticato qualcosa” è il corretto uso dell’italiano poi che cosa fa <mi sono dimenticato qualcosa > vuole dire ?

Grazie
Guy


----------



## winnie

Guy said:
			
		

> Non capisco in che modo si userebbe dovrebbe usare del verbo riflessivo <dimenticarsi>
> Se “Ho dimenticato qualcosa” è il corretto uso dell’ in italiano poi che cosa vuole dire fa <mi sono dimenticato qualcosa > ?
> scritto così suona meglio
> Grazie
> Guy


 
Guy, si possono usare entrambe le costruzioni

dimenticare è un verbo transitivo con ausiliare 'avere'
dimenticarsi è un verbo _pronominale_ transitivo con ausiliare 'essere'

1- scusami, ho dimenticato di chiamarti
2- scusami, mi sono dimenticato di chiamarti

3- ho dimenticato il suo nome
4 -mi sono dimenticato del suo nome

5 - stai tranquillo! non dimenticherò quanto mi hai detto!
6 - stai tranquillo! non mi dimentichero di quanto mi hai detto!


----------



## V52

Dear  Guy
The two forms are equivalent, and correct.
Ciao 
Vittorio52
By the way... please correct my English everytimes you think is necessary...


----------



## shamblesuk

Va bene, hai chiesto!





			
				Vittorio52 said:
			
		

> Dear Guy
> The two forms are equivalent, and correct.
> Ciao
> Vittorio52
> By the way... please correct my English every time s(no 's')  you think *it *is *(or it's)* necessary...


----------



## V52

shamblesuk said:
			
		

> Va bene, L'hai chiesto tu!


Is this a challenge?
Nothing better! Eh! Eh! 
Isn't this what are we here for? 
Vittorio


----------



## Guy

Perché hai usato due soggetti in una frase < L'hai chiesto’ tu’>? Entrambe ‘hai’ e ‘tu’?

Guy


----------



## uinni

Guy said:
			
		

> Perché hai usato due soggetti in una frase < L'hai chiesto’ tu’>? Entrambe ‘hai’ e ‘tu’?
> 
> Guy


 
"tu" has a (necessary) intensifying function: "YOU asked!". You can also put it at the beginning of the sentence (in speech you should stress on "tu") but it has more strength at the end, even without any tone stress  
This kind of phrase usually understands that afterwards you cannot complain about the consequences.


----------



## silvietta

Guy said:
			
		

> Perché hai usato due soggetti in una frase < L'hai chiesto’ tu’>? Entrambe ‘hai’ e ‘tu’?
> 
> Guy


 
E' un modo per enfatizzare Guy. 
Es. "Ha chiesto a Luca di correggere il suo italiano" frase normale, nessuna enfassi, semplice informazione
"ha chiesto *lui* a Luca di correggere il suo italiano" enfasi posta su quel "lui" come se sottintendesse è inutile che poi si lamenti...
hope this helps..
Silvia


----------



## k_georgiadis

I have read several threads on this forum regarding the use of *dimenticare* vs. *dimenticarsi.* In one of the threads the following examples were cited as being intercheangeable in a grammatical sense:




> ho dimenticato il suo nome
> mi sono dimenticato del suo nome


I grasp the alternative grammatical structures; my question is whether there is even the slightest difference in nuance between the two forms (whether it be guilt, regret or any other hidden cause)


----------



## Paulfromitaly

"ho dimenticato il suo nome" and "mi sono dimenticato *del* or *il* suo nome" are identical in meaning for me.


----------



## DanyD

I'd say "mi sono dimenticato" is probably more common and is more used if you're referring to every-day life. "Ho dimenticato" sounds slightly more poetical and less common to me.


----------



## k_georgiadis

Thank you Paul and DannyD. I (think) I get it!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

k_georgiadis said:
			
		

> Thank you Paul and DannyD. I (think) I get it!



There's a difference though: whereas you can reply to a question such as:

"Ti sei ricordato di comprare il pane?" simply saying: "mi sono dimenticato", you can't reply saying: "ho dimenticato", but you must say:"ho dimenticato di comprarlo".


----------



## DanyD

You're right Paul.

You can also say "L'ho dimenticato".


----------



## bambino45

Ciao a tutti,

I want to translate this into Italian:

> I also become ashamed when I forget something.

Which way is the more correct/proper?

 Anch'io mi vergogno quando dimentico qualcosa.

OR 

Anch'io mi vergogno quando mi dimentico qualcosa.


Grazie,
bambino45


----------



## gabrigabri

bambino45 said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> I want to translate this into Italian:
> 
> > I also become ashamed when I forget something.
> 
> Which way is the more correct/proper?
> 
> Anch'io mi vergogno quando dimentico qualcosa.
> 
> OR
> 
> Anch'io mi vergogno quando mi dimentico qualcosa.
> 
> 
> Grazie,
> bambino45



They're both ok!!


----------



## awanzi

bambino45 said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> I want to translate this into Italian:
> 
> > I also become ashamed when I forget something.
> 
> Which way is the more correct/proper?
> 
> Anch'io mi vergogno quando dimentico qualcosa.
> 
> OR
> 
> Anch'io mi vergogno quando mi dimentico qualcosa.
> 
> 
> Grazie,
> bambino45



I prefer the fisrt one.


----------



## bambino45

Thanks very much to both of you!!


----------



## giacinta

I thought when you used "dimenticarsi" you had to add "di".

So I would have said "Quando mi dimentico di qualcosa".

Is this not necessary?  

I would appreciate your help

Giacinta


----------



## Necsus

No, Giacinta, it's not necessary. 'Dimenticarsi' is another _pronominal verb_ (see here), it can be transitive or intransitive. From DeMauro:
*di*|*men*|*ti*|*càr*|*si*
v.pronom.tr. (_io mi diméntico_)
CO non ricordarsi, dimenticare: _d. le chiavi_, _l’appuntamento_, _un libro_, _d. di portare con sé i documenti d’identità_; anche v.pronom.intr.: _d. di un appuntamento_, _ci siamo dimenticati della lezione_


----------



## MünchnerFax

I think the following applies in most cases:

_dimenticarsi _as transitive translates _forget_ as: _leave something somewhere, forget to bring something_
_dimenticarsi di_ translates _forget_ as "not to think about, not to bear in mind"

So the nuance I see is:
Mi sono dimenticato le chiavi _=_ I forgot the keys (I don't have them, I've left them somewhere by mistake)
Mi sono dimenticato delle chiavi  = I forgot to do something we had planned to do with the keys (say, bringing them to that guy; or going to the hardware store to get a copy of them). Or I forgot something related to the keys: for instance, the key was broken, nevertheless I took them but now I realise I can't do anything with them.

Mi sono dimenticato la nonna - somewhere 
Mi sono dimenticato della nonna - that she wanted me to visit her this morning.

Going to Necsus' example from De Mauro, I wouldn't say _mi sono dimenticato l'appuntamento_ but _mi sono dimenticato dell'appuntamento - _I can't leave an appointment at home...  Do other natives share my view?


----------



## giovannino

MünchnerFax said:


> _dimenticarsi _as transitive translates _forget_ as: _leave something somewhere, forget to bring something_
> _dimenticarsi di_ translates _forget_ as "not to think about, not to bear in mind"
> 
> Going to Necsus' example from De Mauro, I wouldn't say _mi sono dimenticato l'appuntamento_ but _mi sono dimenticato dell'appuntamento - _I can't leave an appointment at home...  Do other natives share my view?


 
I do. I too would say _mi sono dimenticato *dell*'appuntamento._ Actually, just the other day an English friend asked me about _dimenticare _vs _dimenticarsi _and I gave exactly the same explanation as you do did.

However my friend (who speaks fluent Italian) objected that he often hears sentences like _da piccolo avevo imparato tante poesie ma me le sono dimenticate tutte._ This sounds perfectly fine to me and yet here _dimenticarsi_ (without _di_) means _forget_, not _leave behind._

So now I'm not so sure any more 

Also, consider these two examples:

_Volevo dire un'altra cosa ma me la sono dimenticata_
(I can't remember what I wanted to say)

_Volevo dire un'altra cosa ma me ne sono dimenticato_
(I didn't forget what I wanted to say -I just forgot to say it)


----------



## Leo57

Hi there… very interesting topic..
In my grammar book, it simply says: dimenticare di ..means “to forget to”
e.g. Ho dimenticato di lasciare l’indirrizo. I forgot to leave the address.
Unfortunately, that’s it, no other examples or explanations.
However It seems to me that in a lot of cases, you can also translate the di to “about”, i.e. I forgot about something, but I would prefer some confirmation regarding this. 

Especially in your examples : (which have already been explained very well) 
Mi sono dimenticato le chiavi (I forgot the keys)
Mi sono dimenticato delle chiavi (I forgot about the keys)

Is it possible to say “Ho dimenticato le chiavi”? If so, when do we use “Ho” and when “Mi sono”?

Ho dimenticato di portare il libro..... (I forgot to bring the book)
Ho dimenticato di scrivere una lettera.....(I forgot to write a letter..)

Mi sono dimenticato della lettera! (I forgot all about the letter!) (I forgot to remind myself about the letter!)
Ho dimenticato della lettera! (I forgot about the letter!) (not about writing it or posting it, but just forgot about it altogether)

Note: in the first post….”Ho” and “sono” are not there. Why?

Thanks 
Leo


----------



## MünchnerFax

_Ho dimenticato le chiavi _and _mi sono dimenticato le chiavi_ are equivalent to my ears and can be used interchangeably.
As for the letter, again:
_Ho dimenticato la lettera/mi sono dimenticato la lettera _= I forgot it
_Mi sono dimenticato della lettera_ = I forgot about it.

_Ho dimenticato della lettera _sounds odd to me, I even think it isn't correct.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Leo57 said:


> Note: in the first post….”Ho” and “sono” are not there. Why?



Because there it is in the present tense, and an auxiliary verb isn't needed.



			
				giovannino said:
			
		

> I do. I too would say _mi sono dimenticato *dell*'appuntamento._ Actually, just the other day an English friend asked me about _dimenticare _vs _dimenticarsi _and I gave exactly the same explanation as you *did*.


----------



## Leo57

Because there it is in the present tense, and an auxiliary verb isn't needed

Oops!!  Thanks, now I see Leo


----------



## ahmet alberto mulayim

What is the difference between these two expressions?
1-) ti sei dimenticata di me?
2-) sei dimenticata di me?
therefore ; what is the function of "ti" here?


----------



## MünchnerFax

Welcome. 

The difference is that sentence 1 is right, and sentence 2 is wrong. 

_Dimenticarsi_ is a reflexive verb, or properly said, a _pronominal verb. _Those verbs require an object which refers to the subject itself:
_Io *mi* sono dimenticato/a di te.
Tu *ti* sei dimenticato/a di me.
Lui *si* è dimenticato di noi.

_However, there exists also the normal, transitive, non-reflexive verb _dimenticare_ which is conjugated like a normal verb. But it requires the auxiliary _avere_:
_Mi *hai* dimenticato?_


----------

